# Special Agent Jaime J. Zapata



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Special Agent Jaime J. Zapata



United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations
Washington, DC

*United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, February 15, 2011
*Incident Location:* Overseas
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Special Agent Jaime Zapata was shot and killed outside of Mexico City, Mexico.

He and another agent assigned to United States Embassy and were traveling between Mexico City and Monterrey when they were forced off the road by 10 members of a Mexican drug cartel. The agents were in an armored vehicle with diplomatic plates and identified themselves as diplomats.

The cartel members opened fire on them, fatally wounding Agent Zapata and wounding the second agent.

Special Agent Zapata had served with ICE for four years.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations
500 12th Street SW
Washington, DC 20536

Phone: (202) 732-4242

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Not only is this an attack on these fine agents but I look at this as an attack on the USA. The vehicle had diplomatic plates this says f### you to America. I bet you won't see this in the globe. Rest in peace Brother.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Too bad Noplanitano is in charge. RIP Agent, and may your friends distribute vengance on the deserving.


----------



## irish529 (Mar 24, 2008)

God bless this officer and his family. Thank you for your service and may you rest in peace Sir.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------

